# [OT] Trasmettere frequenze AM dallo schermo

## Jecko_Hee

tratto da http://www.cmlug.org/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=66&Itemid=33

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Tutti i dispositivi elettronici emettono onde elettromagnetiche e quindi il monitor, trattandosi di dispositivo elettronico, emette anche esso onde elettromagnetiche a frequenze molto alte. Tali frequenze sono alte abbastanza per la banda AM delle comuni radio.
> 
> Cio' che il software deve fare e' mostrare a schermo l'immagine "giusta" in modo che il monitor emetta il segnale alla "giusta" frequenza. In questo modo si possono riprodurre tutte le note di una melodia.
> ...

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   allucinante, adesso sono al lavoro e non mi sembra il caso di provare qui, ma domani a casa faccio un tentativo.

ma funzionerà poi davvero   :Question: 

----------

## marco86

secondo me la portata è molto limitata....

in pratica, attraveso lo shermo si potrebbero emettere frequenze AM?

ma chi le può captare?

come ho già detto secondo me non hanno poi questa grande portata....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io l'ho provato qualche giorno fa ed e' davvero allucinante

----------

## marco86

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Io l'ho provato qualche giorno fa ed e' davvero allucinante

 

ma riesci a creare frequenze AM, e fino qui ok, ma poi riesci a sentirle?

----------

## Jecko_Hee

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Io l'ho provato qualche giorno fa ed e' davvero allucinante

 

dicci un po', hai fatto un po' di prove? come funziona? si sente bene? a che distanza ricevi? 

sorry per la raffica di domande  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Jecko_Hee wrote:*   

> dicci un po', hai fatto un po' di prove? come funziona? si sente bene? a che distanza ricevi? 

 

Si sente un po' di cacca ma riconosci le canzoni. Per il resto non ho provato

----------

## hardskinone

racconta racconta. Ma è davvero fattibile o è come quella storia dello sniffing attraverso i led di un router?

/me prova

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

> racconta racconta. Ma è davvero fattibile o è come quella storia dello sniffing attraverso i led di un router?

 

Io l'ho fatto quindi fattibile e funziona ho usato

```
*  media-sound/tempest_for_eliza

      Latest version available: 1.0.5

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://www.erikyyy.de/tempest/

      Description: listen to music on the radio generated by images on your screen
```

pero' funziona con FM

----------

## marco86

ma fedeli, in pratica riesci a sentire con le tue casse le frequenze AM che emette il tuo monitor! GIusto?

Mi sfugge che utilità abbia....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> ma fedeli, in pratica riesci a sentire con le tue casse le frequenze AM che emette il tuo monitor! GIusto?

 

Non dalle casse. Devi avere uno stereo e mettere l'antenna davanti allo schermo. Comunque io sentivo solo frequenze FM non AM

----------

## marco86

si, ho capito, ma si parlava anche di sicurezza nell'articolo, e mi restano 2 dubbi!

_come fa uno ad ascoltare qullo che produce il mio schermo se non ci sbatte l'antenna daventi?

_dove sono i problemi legati alla sicurezza

----------

## =DvD=

Il problema di sicurezza è che io da quello che trasmetti capisco cosa hai sullo schermo... (in linea teorica, chiaramente)

Tempo fa vidi un software (di un univeristà) che riscostruiva l'immagine su uno schermo partendo dalla luce riflessa da una parete davanti allo schermo.

----------

## assente

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non dalle casse. Devi avere uno stereo e mettere l'antenna davanti allo schermo. Comunque io sentivo solo frequenze FM non AM

 

FM? Sul README e da me dunziona solo su AM ~1000kHz

Nonostante abbia un'utilizzo poco reale, è comunque bello da sperimentare  :Smile: 

Può darsi che ci siano delle interferenze anche su altre frequenze, inoltre dalla radio ti accordi quando puovi il mouse.

Riguardo il problema della sicurezza, non mi sono documentato, ma penso sia molto limitato, già a 20cm dal monitor non senti più nulla..

----------

## marco86

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Il problema di sicurezza è che io da quello che trasmetti capisco cosa hai sullo schermo... (in linea teorica, chiaramente)
> 
> Tempo fa vidi un software (di un univeristà) che riscostruiva l'immagine su uno schermo partendo dalla luce riflessa da una parete davanti allo schermo.

 

ma quello mi chiedo io è questo, forse non mi sono spiegato!

se io sono a casa mai, e impossibile che qualcuno risca a capire cosa faccio via onde radio!

da quello che ho capito, serve il programma per far emettere le onde giuste allo schermo, xk se no, non penso che se prendo l'antenna del mio stereo, e la metto davanti al monitor ottengo qualcosa, al massimo fruscii strani!

a COSA serve questo programma? non lo capisco, forse solo a dimostrare che lo schermo produce onde radio, e con gli opportuni accorgimenti è possibile decifrarli e sentirli

boh

----------

## silian87

Mamma mia... sta roba sembra fantascenza..... immagino pero' che funzioni solo con monitor CRT... non con LCD....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *silian87 wrote:*   

>  immagino pero' che funzioni solo con monitor CRT... non con LCD....

 

Penso proprio di si... io l'ho provato sun un crt

----------

## =DvD=

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> e impossibile che qualcuno risca a capire cosa faccio via onde radio!
> 
> 

 

In linea teorica è possibilissimo, senza attrito, approssimando lo schermo a una sfera di massa nulla ecc ecc  :Wink: 

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non penso che se prendo l'antenna del mio stereo, e la metto davanti al monitor ottengo qualcosa, al massimo fruscii strani!
> 
> 

 

E da quei fruscii riscostruisci l'immagine =D

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a COSA serve questo programma? non lo capisco, forse solo a dimostrare che lo schermo produce onde radio, e con gli opportuni accorgimenti è possibile decifrarli e sentirli
> 
> boh

 

Questo programma serve quanto serve ttyquake!!

E' na figata assurda senza utilità.

----------

## koma

mhhhh nn ci crederete.. l'ho provato funziona a scapito della mia tastiera wireless...... ho dovuto riavviare da ssh da un'altra macchina ....   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## marco86

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In linea teorica è possibilissimo, senza attrito, approssimando lo schermo a una sfera di massa nulla ecc ecc 
> 
> 

 

quello che cerco di capire è se serve a qualcosa o no, sul fatto che sia una figata assurda mi sta bene, ma totalmente inutile! Chi può ricevere le mie onde radio, se non uno che è nella mia stanza? nessuno, perchè le onde emesse non hanno portata, in virtù che quello che mi hai detto e che ho quotato non è fattibile, solo in teoria, è come dire che una macchina può andare avanti senza benzina, se non c'è attrito mi sta bene, ma se no è infattibile! Non vorrei andare oltre OT, quello che cercavo di capire io era solo quali fossero i problemi nell'ambito della sicurezza, e mi sa che non ho molto da temere!!

e poi, come dice Koma ci sono mille interferenze con i dispositivi senza fili, anche se a dire la verita non capisco il perche...

----------

## shev

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> Non vorrei andare oltre OT, quello che cercavo di capire io era solo quali fossero i problemi nell'ambito della sicurezza, e mi sa che non ho molto da temere!!

 

Se consideri come sicurezza quella del tuo pc rinchiuso nella tua cameretta allora hai poco da temere in generale, pochi accorgimenti e stai relativamente tranquillo. Se per sicurezza hai un concetto più generale ed esteso si presentano scenari per possibili attacchi, soprattutto considerando possibili sviluppi futuri della tecnologia. Leggi qualcosa sulle ricerche di Van Eck, tipo questo per fartene un'idea.

Tra l'altro questo argomento è trattato (accennato) anche nel romanzo di Neal Stephenson "Cryptonomicon", uno dei romanzi che preferisco. Se non vi spaventano le dimensioni del libro, un informatico dovrebbe apprezzare questo romanzo, piacevole e con accenni informatici abbastanza realistici.

----------

## X-Drum

ahah fighissimo l'ho provato anni fa (sto "progetto" è vecchiotto) m iricordo che mio padre resto' allibito!!! quando gli spiegai come il monitor riusciva a "trasmettere" a momenti mi strozzava!!!!!

"[...]Ma hai idea quanto ho pagato questo monitor???delinquente!![...]"  :Embarassed: 

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

>  ma totalmente inutile!

 

Vabbe'... certo che e' una cosa inutile dal lato pratico, pero' ti fa capire molte cose.... per esempio come mai fanno tanto male alla salute i monitor a tubocatodico......

Sono sicuro che se riesumo un mio vecchio monitor che non era perniente schermato, ci sento le canzoni fino a scuola mia   :Laughing: 

----------

## emix

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Mamma mia... sta roba sembra fantascenza..... immagino pero' che funzioni solo con monitor CRT... non con LCD....

 

Negativo, ieri sera un mio amico mi ha fatto sentire la musica dal suo LCD del portatile.

----------

## silian87

SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! Evvai! ora col powerbook faccio faville (sempre che vada su ppc)!! siii!! emix! se fossi una donna ti bacerei!

----------

## emix

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> emix! se fossi una donna ti bacerei!

 

Addirittura  :Shocked: 

hehehe  :Very Happy: 

----------

## silian87

si, si compila su ppc... solo che ho provato diverse frequenze ed am e fm, ma riesco solo a sentire qualcosa, ma molto molto distrurbato su AM con frequenza bassissima. Forse il mio monitor e' troppo buono? Provrero' con un CRT.

----------

## emix

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Forse il mio monitor e' troppo buono? Provrero' con un CRT.

 

In effetti il monitor LCD che ho provato ieri non era proprio di ultima generazione... niente a che vedere con quello di un mac  :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

Con l'altro lcd che ho e con quello crt non si sente proprio niente. Pero' qua' a casa ho un vecchi portatile..... heheh

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Mamma mia... sta roba sembra fantascenza..... immagino pero' che funzioni solo con monitor CRT... non con LCD....

 

Nel laboratorio di un mio amico hanno dovuto sostituire gli LCD con crt perchè facevano rumore sul fondo di un laser sul banco ottico a distanza di metri!!!

Non so quanto siano più tranquilli gli LCD per quanto riguarda l'emissione....

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

in questi casi e' d'uopo un rimedio che ho visto in un film tempo fa (mi pare fosse teste di cono) ovvero foderarsi il cranio di un bel foglio di carta stagnola, cosi oltre a respingere le radiazioni, si evita anche di farsi manipolare il cervello dagli alieni

AHAHAHAHAHAH

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

adesso provo con un 14" della ATARI che ho in cantina... sara' dell'80..ma ho paura che se lo accendo mi venga un tumore ai testicoli.

----------

## pinguinoferoce

ce l' ho fatta (nn sul mac ma sul p2 con la slack) ......

nn riesco a convertire gli mp3 (ho letto gli how-to)

mi fa un raw di 1 mega e poi provando a "spararlo" , mi fa le solite immagini, ma durano solo per pochi secondi senza trasmettere niente..

qualkuno sa cosa potrei fare?

----------

